# Starting Comp Skills Novice classes next week



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

W/ my 9 month old. Received email tonight asking me to bring a 5 gallon bucket to class to work on front position work. I’ve done front position work with her in Rally and advance puppy obedience. I’m just failing to comprehend how a 5 gallon bucket will help in this?! It just seems high?!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

maybe that's for beginning go-outs.
I use pylons but buckets would work.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I too have used 5 gal buckets for go outs.. fronts? Well I have also used them to teach direction.. circle to the right (go around the bucket), circle to the left? You will use this for directed jumping in the future. I have also placed them at the corner of the last board for broad jump so dog jumps in the center as well has has to go around the bucket to come in straight for a front. Hmmm never thought about using them for front work but can see how this could work.

But I'm with you on the height, I'm sure they will not be placing their front feet on it for pivot training but you never know.
I hope you will share how this works, I can always learn something new.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Well...since last night Miss Stella decided to reveal today she’s in heat. So we will be pulling out of this class for this session as it starts Monday and I had to miss the final two weeks because I am on vacation. What timing...

I even ordered the dumbbell last night! I was just going to go to the class sans dog but it’s a lot of time to miss working with dog!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I was watching a class the other day and the trainer was using a 5 gal. bucket, turned on it's side for the pups to put their front feet on... sort of a "place" command. Basically teaching the dog to "front". Interesting concept but can see how this required your dog to focus  Good luck with your training.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> I was watching a class the other day and the trainer was using a 5 gal. bucket, turned on it's side for the pups to put their front feet on... sort of a "place" command. Basically teaching the dog to "front". Interesting concept but can see how this required your dog to focus ? Good luck with your training.


Hmm. Interesting. Stella is very good with place with a shoe box. I put it on the ground and within seconds her two paws are on it lol. I’ve decided we are going to take a pause on obedience and focus on finishing up her novice Rally and then intermediate rally. Then going to take some time before we attempt any new rally or obedience. Running into a problem now that she’s not wanting to get in/out of a car.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Well...since last night Miss Stella decided to reveal today she’s in heat. So we will be pulling out of this class for this session as it starts Monday and I had to miss the final two weeks because I am on vacation. What timing...



They won't let you in class if she's in season? That's weird. I have an intact male and there are often female dogs in season in our obedience and agility classes. It's not a big deal, for us or for them.


----------

